

Show HN: Multi-user Gist Powered Blog for AppEngine - kordless
http://www.stackgeek.com/blog/kordless/post/website-source-on-github

======
kordless
The code is on Github (<https://github.com/stackgeek/stackgeek-gaeb>) and GAE-
Boilerplate (<http://github.com/coto/gae-boilerplate>). I should mention we
haven't gotten the blog code integrated into the parent project yet, but are
working on it.

